# Ausweis für die Fischerprüfung verloren. Was nun?



## FreV (26. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich wollte letzten Samstag einem Verein beitreten, jedoch habe ich bemerkt, dass mir diese Grüne Bescheinigung abhanden gekommen ist -.- Habe die Prüfung damals beim Landessportfischerverband Niedersachen e.V imd Verband Deutscher Sportfischer abgelegt!
Meine frage ist nun, an wen ich mich wenden muss/kann, um diese Bestätigung nochmals anzufordern, besitze momentan halt nur den blauen Fischereiausweis vom Amt, welcher für einen Eintritt in einen Verein leider unzureichend ist!
Muss ich mich direkt an den VDSF wenden?

FreV


----------



## crazylena (26. April 2011)

*AW: Ausweis für die Fischerprüfung verloren. Was nun?*

Ruf beim zuständigen Landesverband an. 

Dort bekommst du dann den neuen Ausweis. 
Kostet 25 €.

Hier ein Link mir den zuständigen Landesverbänden.

http://www.vdsf.de/verband/adressen.html


----------



## antonio (26. April 2011)

*AW: Ausweis für die Fischerprüfung verloren. Was nun?*

blödsinnige regel bei den vereinen.
ohne den prüfungsnachweis/prüfungszeugnis hättest du keinen fischereischein.
aber egal, wie schon gesagt geh zum verband und laß dir ein neues prüfungszeugnis ausstellen.

antonio


----------



## crazylena (26. April 2011)

*AW: Ausweis für die Fischerprüfung verloren. Was nun?*

in niedersachsen brauchst du keinen fischereischein. da reicht die prüfungspappe.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (26. April 2011)

*AW: Ausweis für die Fischerprüfung verloren. Was nun?*



crazylena schrieb:


> in niedersachsen brauchst du keinen fischereischein. da reicht die prüfungspappe.



Mag sein, aber genau die, hat er ja verloren.|rolleyes


----------



## FreV (26. April 2011)

*AW: Ausweis für die Fischerprüfung verloren. Was nun?*

Vielen Danke für die schnelle Hilfe und Antworten! Werde da mal kurz durchrufen, bevor ich da direkt hinfahre... sind nämlich n par Kilometer


----------



## crazylena (26. April 2011)

*AW: Ausweis für die Fischerprüfung verloren. Was nun?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber genau die, hat er ja verloren.|rolleyes



weiß ich doch... meine antwort bezog sich ja auch auf die aussage vom antonio. 

denn antonio scheint ja davon auszugehen das er einen fischereischein hat und deswegen die prüfungsbescheinigung nicht vorlegen muss um in einen verein einzutreten.


----------



## antonio (26. April 2011)

*AW: Ausweis für die Fischerprüfung verloren. Was nun?*



crazylena schrieb:


> weiß ich doch... meine antwort bezog sich ja auch auf die aussage vom antonio.
> 
> denn antonio scheint ja davon auszugehen das er einen fischereischein hat und deswegen die prüfungsbescheinigung nicht vorlegen muss um in einen verein einzutreten.



ich weiß das man in nds keinen fischereischein braucht.
wenn du es richtig nimmst nicht mal das prüfungszeugnis, der perso reicht, wenn da nicht die verbands und vereinsregeln wären.
blödsinnig die regel mit dem zeugnis deshalb, weil, wenn ich den fischereischein habe, setzt das eine bestandene prüfung vorraus.
also warum wird der fischereischein diesbezüglich vom verein nicht akzeptiert.

antonio


----------



## crazylena (26. April 2011)

*AW: Ausweis für die Fischerprüfung verloren. Was nun?*

naja.. ich hab meinen fischereischein bei der stadt damals (1988 für 10 DM) ohne vorlage des Prüfungszeugnisses erhalten. musse nur ein passbild mitbringen und den perso vorzeigen.


----------



## Breamhunter (26. April 2011)

*AW: Ausweis für die Fischerprüfung verloren. Was nun?*



crazylena schrieb:


> naja.. ich hab meinen fischereischein bei der stadt damals (1988 für 10 DM) ohne vorlage des Prüfungszeugnisses erhalten. musse nur ein passbild mitbringen und den perso vorzeigen.



Ich habe gerade mal nachgeschaut. Meiner ist von 1978. Das Foto ist zu geil :q
Aber in den Fischereischein muß doch angekreuzt werden, daß Du die Prüfung abgelegt hast


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Ausweis für die Fischerprüfung verloren. Was nun?*

Kann mir mal jemand erklären warum ich unbedingt einen Fischereischein und eine Bescheinigung für die bestandene Fischerprüfung haben muss wenn ich in einen Verein eintreten will? #c
Das wäre ja ungefähr so als wenn ich zwingend einen Führerschein haben müsste um Mitglied beim ADAC zu werden. 
Nun kommt mir aber nicht damit das ich ohne Fischereischein auch nicht zum fischen gehen dürfe.


----------



## Würmchenbader (26. April 2011)

*AW: Ausweis für die Fischerprüfung verloren. Was nun?*

Den Prüfungsnachweis brauchst du doch nur wenn du dich als "aktives" Mitglied bewirbst, also auch die waidgerechte Angelei ausüben möchtest. Als "passives" Mitglied wird sicherlich auch kein Prüfungszeugnis verlangt.


----------



## Pat 79 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Ausweis für die Fischerprüfung verloren. Was nun?*

Brauchst du nicht zwingend, kannst ja passives Mitglied werden.
Da brauchst du keinen Schein für, allerdings ist dann nichts mit angeln. 
Ansonsten hast du dir die Frage schon selber beantwortet.
Du willst in einen Angelverein eintreten und somit auch angeln. Da dies in D nur mit Fischereischein und Prüfung erlaubt ist musst du ihn vorlegen damit der Verein sich absichern kann und keiner angelt der diese Sachen nicht hat. Eigentlich logisch in meinen Augen.

Ach, und man brauch nicht immer unbedingt ne Fischerprüfung wenn man Glück hat. Ein freund von mir hatte früher mal einen Jugendfischereischein ohne Prüfung. Er hat dann aber einige Jahre nicht mehr geangelt und ist vor ein paar Jahren auf die Gemeindeverwaltung und wollte ihn umschreiben lassen. Die haben gepennt und ihm ein Fünfjahresfischereischein ausgestellt. Somit kann er jetzt überall Tages-und Jahreskarten holen. Glückspilz   #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Ausweis für die Fischerprüfung verloren. Was nun?*

Das wenn man auch fischen will ein gültiger Fischereischein notwendig ist ist ja klar. 
Bloß klingt es in den Postings bis jetzt so als das zum Beitritt in einen Verein immer ein Prüfungszeugnis vorgelegt werden muss, egal ob man nun "passives" oder "aktives" Mitglied sein möchte. Und für so eine Regel fehlt mir jedes Verständnis.#d


----------



## Würmchenbader (26. April 2011)

*AW: Ausweis für die Fischerprüfung verloren. Was nun?*

@ Pat:
Ich habe im hessischen Fischereigesetz unter §26 folgendes gefunden

(2) Von der Ablegung der Fischerprüfung sind befreit:
 -
 -
* - Personen, die am 29. Dezember 1990 oder innerhalb der letzten fünf Jahre vor dem 29. Dezember 1990 einen gültigen Inland-Fischereischein besessen haben.*


----------



## crazylena (26. April 2011)

*AW: Ausweis für die Fischerprüfung verloren. Was nun?*

@ pat79 und stuffel

bei uns in NDS brauchst du nur die bescheinigung zur bestandenen fischerprüfung um in einen verein einzutreten. der fischereischein wird von den meisten vereinen nicht als legitimation akzeptiert. 
den fischereischein braucht man ansonsten nur für die freien abschnitte der binnengewässer.

@ würmchenbader

es geht um niedersachsen und nicht hesse...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Ausweis für die Fischerprüfung verloren. Was nun?*

OK crazylena,
und mit was wird dieses Vorhandensein der bestandenen Prüfung begründet?


----------



## Würmchenbader (26. April 2011)

*AW: Ausweis für die Fischerprüfung verloren. Was nun?*

@ Lena:
Gießen liegt in Hessen. Und mein Beitrag war an Pat aus Gießen gerichtet.
Ich bin davon ausgegangen das sein Kumpel ebenfalls in Hessen lebt.
Aber nichts für ungut.


----------



## crazylena (26. April 2011)

*AW: Ausweis für die Fischerprüfung verloren. Was nun?*

@ stuffel
weil man ohne bestandene sportfischerprüfung keinen fischereierlaubnissschein vom verein bekommt. 
und deswegen muss man die prüfungspappe vorlegen.

@ würmchenbader
sry.. hatte ich nicht gelesen


----------



## antonio (26. April 2011)

*AW: Ausweis für die Fischerprüfung verloren. Was nun?*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Das wenn man auch fischen will ein gültiger Fischereischein notwendig ist ist ja klar.
> Bloß klingt es in den Postings bis jetzt so als das zum Beitritt in einen Verein immer ein Prüfungszeugnis vorgelegt werden muss, egal ob man nun "passives" oder "aktives" Mitglied sein möchte. Und für so eine Regel fehlt mir jedes Verständnis.#d



stuffel mir auch, das sind vdsf-regeln, genauso wie in nds einige vereine ne fliegenfischerprüfung verlangen, sonst gibt es keinen erlaubnisschein für bestimmte gewässer.
wenn der verein sagen würde fischereischein oder prüfungszeugnis, wäre das ja noch logisch, da man in nds keinen schein braucht, wenn man nur in nds angeln will.
das ist blanker bürokratismuß des verbandes dort oben und alle machen artig mit.

antonio


----------



## Heidechopper (26. April 2011)

*AW: Ausweis für die Fischerprüfung verloren. Was nun?*

Der Fischereischein gilt in Nds lebenslang. Und: es gibt auch Vereine, denen der Fischereischein genügt. Nur sind die nicht im VDSF organisiert bzw. lassen die sich nicht von denen total dirigieren! :q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Ausweis für die Fischerprüfung verloren. Was nun?*



crazylena schrieb:


> @ stuffel
> weil man ohne bestandene sportfischerprüfung keinen fischereierlaubnissschein vom verein bekommt.
> und deswegen muss man die prüfungspappe vorlegen.




Das man ohne gültigen Fischereischein keine Erlaubniskarte bekommt steht doch außer Zweifel. Das ist ja wohl in ganz Deutschland so. 

Es soll aber auch Leute geben die haben kein Prüfungszeugnis, aber trotzdem einen GÜLTIGEN Fischereischein. Diese können dann also in NDS nie Mitglied in einem Angelverein werden. 
Auch jemand der eventuell "bloß" der Geselligkeit halber Mitglied werden will kann das nicht. Die letzt genannte Spezies wird es eventuell bloß sehr selten geben, aber grundsätzlich hätte sie keine Chance.

Da wird immer über die Fischereigesetze in Bayern geschimpft, aber so einen Schmarn habe ich hier noch nicht gehört.


----------



## Pat 79 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Ausweis für die Fischerprüfung verloren. Was nun?*

@ Wümchenbader

Danke fürs nachschauen, hab ich so noch nicht gewusst.
Allerding denke ich nicht das er zu der Zeit noch einen gültigen Fischereischein hatte, aber werde ihn noch mal fragen.



Meines Wissens nach kann man doch passives Mitglied werden ohne einen Schein oder Prüfung zu haben.
Die passiven werden ja auch "Förderer des Vereins" genannt und helfen bei allgemeinen arbeiten. Fischen dürfen sie allerdings nicht. 
Vielleicht ist das aber von Land zu Land bzw. verein zu Verein unterschiedlich. Je nach Vereinssatzung.


----------



## antonio (26. April 2011)

*AW: Ausweis für die Fischerprüfung verloren. Was nun?*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Das man ohne gültigen Fischereischein keine Erlaubniskarte bekommt steht doch außer Zweifel. Das ist ja wohl in ganz Deutschland so.
> 
> Es soll aber auch Leute geben die haben kein Prüfungszeugnis, aber trotzdem einen GÜLTIGEN Fischereischein. Diese können dann also in NDS nie Mitglied in einem Angelverein werden.
> Auch jemand der eventuell "bloß" der Geselligkeit halber Mitglied werden will kann das nicht. Die letzt genannte Spezies wird es eventuell bloß sehr selten geben, aber grundsätzlich hätte sie keine Chance.
> ...



stuffel das gesetz in nds geht ja nur die zusatzregeln des verbandes und der ihm hörigen vereine sind der blödsinn.

antonio


----------



## crazylena (26. April 2011)

*AW: Ausweis für die Fischerprüfung verloren. Was nun?*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Das man ohne gültigen Fischereischein keine Erlaubniskarte bekommt steht doch außer Zweifel. Das ist ja wohl in ganz Deutschland so.



Ist es nicht...  niedersachsen macht eine ausnahme. 

um in niedersachsen fischen zu dürfen brauchst du: 

- deine bescheinigung der bestandenen sportfischerprüfung
- einen fischereierlaubnisschein des vereins. 

mitführen musst du: 

als vereinsmitglied:

- vom Verein vorgeschriebene unterlagen (z.B. fischereierlaubnisschein, mitgliedsbuch, fangliste)
- personalausweis


als gastangler

- gast- fischereierlaubnisschein
- bescheinigung der bestandenen sportfischerprüfung
- personalausweis

den fischereischein der von der behörde ausgestellt wird ist nur für die freien binnengewässer erforderlich. (z.B. teile der Ems)


----------



## antonio (26. April 2011)

*AW: Ausweis für die Fischerprüfung verloren. Was nun?*



crazylena schrieb:


> Ist es nicht...  niedersachsen macht eine ausnahme.
> 
> um in niedersachsen fischen zu dürfen brauchst du:
> 
> ...



jetzt erzähl nicht son schmarrn.
in nds reicht per gesetz der perso oder fischereischein.
alles andere sind einschränkungen durch den verband und die vereine.

antonio


----------



## crazylena (26. April 2011)

*AW: Ausweis für die Fischerprüfung verloren. Was nun?*

wieso schmarn... 

*Fischereierlaubnisschein, Fischereischein* 
*§ 57* 
(1) Wer in einem Gewässer, in dem er nicht Fischereiberechtigter oder  Fischereipächter ist, oder wer als Fischereiberechtigter auf Grund einer  Erlaubnis der Fischereigenossenschaft (§§ 24, 25) den Fischfang ausübt,  hat *einen Fischereischein oder einen Personalausweis sowie* *eine von dem  Berechtigten ausgestellte Bescheinigung über seine Befugnis bei sich zu  führen (Fischereierlaubnisschein)* und diese auf Verlangen den  Polizeibeamten, den mit der Fischereiaufsicht betrauten Vollzugsbeamten,  den Fischereiaufsehern sowie den Angehörigen des fischereikundlichen  Dienstes vorzulegen.

fazit: das was ich oben geschrieben habe ist vom vereinsmitglied mitzuführen. 

und für gastangler gelten halt die vom verein aufgesetzten statuten.


----------



## antonio (26. April 2011)

*AW: Ausweis für die Fischerprüfung verloren. Was nun?*

hat einen Fischereischein oder einen Personalausweis sowie eine von dem Berechtigten ausgestellte Bescheinigung über seine Befugnis bei sich zu führen (Fischereierlaubnisschein) 


also perso oder fischereischein reicht per gesetz um nen erlaubnisschein zu kriegen.

noch mal alle weitergehenden einschränkungen sind verbands und vereinsgewusel.(prüfungszeugnis für vereinsbeitritt, fliegenfischerprüfung und was es da noch alles gibt.

in den andern bl ist es nicht anders bis auf das dort der fischereischein pflicht ist und der perso nicht ausreicht.

antonio


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Ausweis für die Fischerprüfung verloren. Was nun?*



crazylena schrieb:


> Ist es nicht...  niedersachsen macht eine ausnahme.
> 
> um in niedersachsen fischen zu dürfen brauchst du:
> In anderen Bundesländern auch
> ...



Noch etwas zu der von Dir hier so oft genannten "Bescheinigung der bestandenen Sportfischerprüfung". 
Ich habe z.B. "bloß" eine Staatliche Fischerprüfung abgelegt. Aber gut, je nach Bundesland hat das Kind halt einen anderen Namen. Dafür habe ich eine Bescheinigung in Form einer Urkunde bekommen. Mit dieser habe ich mir bei meiner Gemeinde einen Fischereischein ausstellen lassen. Die Urkunde (Bescheinigung) liegt wohl verwahrt bei mir zu hause. Wenn ich irgendwo in Deutschland zum angeln gehen will lege ich bei der Ausgabestelle, Angelladen Verein usw., meinen Fischereischein vor und bekomme eine Tages-, Wochen-, Monats- oder auch Jahreskarte. Je nach dem.   



Das ganze beantwortet aber nicht meine Frage worin der Sinn besteht das man bei einem Vereinsbeitritt partout die 
Prüfungsbestätigung vorlegen muss. 

Und warum es z.B. nicht ausreicht wenn der TE seinen Fischereischein vorlegt. Den er ja , zumindest heutzutage, nur noch bekommt wenn er eine Prüfung erfolgreich abgelegt hat.


----------



## crazylena (27. April 2011)

*AW: Ausweis für die Fischerprüfung verloren. Was nun?*

nochmal: 

in NDS muss man sich keinen kostenpflichtigen fischereischein von der stadt/gemeinde holen. hat deswegen auch kaum einer. 
aus dem grund wird er von den meisten vereinen nicht anerkannt. 

hier ist halt die bescheinigung der bestandenen sportfischerprüfung  vorzulegen um einen verein beizutreten oder gastkarten zu erhalten. das  der fischereischein aus anderen bundesländern hier anerkannt wird um  eine gastkarte zu bekommen bestreite ich ja garnicht bzw. entzieht sich  meiner kenntnis. 

der verein, wo ich bis vor kurzem mitglied war, bekommst du als gast  sogar nur eine gastkarte wenn du nachweislich mitglied in einem anderen  verein bist.


----------

